# 106 km forum ride from Leighton Buzzard to Chilterns and Aylesbury Vale, 5th Aug 2017



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2017)

Not the typical mega-hilly northern forum ride from me this time ...

My sister has recently moved to Linslade (Leighton Buzzard) and I went down to check out her new home a couple of weeks ago.

Local CC member @shirokazan (Paul) read about my visit and suggested that we might get together while I was down so we met and went to a cafe in Leighton Buzzard where he treated me to coffee and cake. I said that I would return the favour ASAP and have decided to arrange a forum ride from LB to provide a suitable coffee/cake-opportunity!

Paul knows the local roads so it made sense to delegate the route planning to him. He has come up with what looks like a very nice route 106 km (66 miles) in length. Here is a simple map of the route, to be tackled clockwise.







And here is the elevation profile ...





As you can see, there is a nice flat warm up of 11 km (7 miles) before we get into the Chilterns, which are of course, er, hilly - that's the whole point of them ... They look big enough to be interesting, but not so big as to be intimidating.

Paul assures me that there are some great views to be had on the ride, and I have no reason to doubt him!

It will be a friendly, chatty ride. I would take a guess and say that we would not average less than 15 kph (9.5 mph) or more than 24 kph (15 mph) including stops. If that kind of ride appeals to you, please express your interest below!

I haven't met many riders from that area and I'm not sure that Paul has either. It would be nice to put some faces to forum names!

More details (including a GPX file of the route) will be provided in due course, but feel free to ask any questions. If I can't answer them then I am sure Paul will be able to.


----------



## shirokazan (4 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Paul assures me that there are some great views to be had on the ride, and I have no reason to doubt him!


Don't oversell the views, Colin! Substantial parts of the Chilterns section are in the trees but it opens out on the return leg - my favourite bit in fact is the section around Pitchcott to Cublington which, after a short uphill section, has some fine views back across to the Chilterns - great for trying to pick out where you've been! A longer variation is to head north-west from Chearsley to the fine hill of Brill (complete with restored windmill) - great views across Oxfordshire and (literally) middle (southern central) England.


----------



## Ian H (4 Jul 2017)

There's a nice 600 starts from there.


----------



## toffee (4 Jul 2017)

Well I would be up for this. Not sure about the hills but I would give them a go.
However I am not available that weekend. If you are doing another one let me know or if this one moves dates.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2017)

Ian H said:


> There's a nice 600 starts from there.


Only about 400 too far for me! 



toffee said:


> Well I would be up for this. Not sure about the hills but I would give them a go.
> However I am not available that weekend. If you are doing another one let me know or if this one moves dates.


My sister intends living in Linslade for the next couple of years until she retires so I will be coming down _at least_ another 4 or 5 times. In fact, I am coming down again at the end of September for her birthday so I may organise another ride on Sunday, 24th September. See if you can come along on that one?


----------



## toffee (4 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Only about 400 too far for me!
> 
> 
> My sister intends living in Linslade for the next couple of years until she retires so I will be coming down _at least_ another 4 or 5 times. In fact, I am coming down again at the end of September for her birthday so I may organise another ride on Sunday, 24th September. See if you can come along on that one?



I see this could be difficult, got a feeling that weekend is out as well.

Oh well I am sure I'll make one of your rides


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2017)

shirokazan said:


> Don't oversell the views, Colin! Substantial parts of the Chilterns section are in the trees but it opens out on the return leg - my favourite bit in fact is the section around Pitchcott to Cublington which, after a short uphill section, has some fine views back across to the Chilterns - great for trying to pick out where you've been! A longer variation is to head north-west from Chearsley to the fine hill of Brill (complete with restored windmill) - great views across Oxfordshire and (literally) middle (southern central) England.


It looks like we could turn left in Long Crendon and head north to Chilton, then northwest to Brill, heading back to the original route via Ashendon? That would only add about 13 km (8 miles). Maybe if we get good weather and we are feeling energetic, eh?



Dogtrousers said:


> Hmmm. Not probable but not impossible


Well, it would be nice to meet you if you _can_ make it. If not, there should be something similar at the end of September, but maybe missing out the Chilterns and heading further north.



toffee said:


> I see this could be difficult, got a feeling that weekend is out as well.
> 
> Oh well I am sure I'll make one of your rides


After September, it would probably be Spring 2018.


----------



## Aravis (5 Jul 2017)

I drove straight across the centre of your map yesterday afternoon from Ivinghoe to Thame, on the way home from a family funeral. I don't know the hills, but the views in the non-hilly part looked absolutely stunning and it certainly seems like a place you'd want to cycle. I rode through the area once, in 1976, so a return is overdue.

So, definite intent, but it depends on having use of the car for most of the day, and on me being brave enough to ask.


----------



## jayonabike (5 Jul 2017)

Not far from me, I could probably make this. I could meet you as you near the National Trust Ashridge estate.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2017)

Aravis said:


> I drove straight across the centre of your map yesterday afternoon from Ivinghoe to Thame, on the way home from a family funeral. I don't know the hills, but the views in the non-hilly part looked absolutely stunning and it certainly seems like a place you'd want to cycle. I rode through the area once, in 1976, so a return is overdue.
> 
> So, definite intent, but it depends on having use of the car for most of the day, and on me being brave enough to ask.


I don't know the area at all*** so I am looking forward to exploring it. It would be good if you could join us.



*** Actually, I just remembered that I went on a school trip to Whipsnade Zoo and St Albans in 1965, so I got a little look around then. I remember enjoying the trip. We had been learning about flint tools and weapons at school and I tried making a flint knife on a hillside at the zoo. I chipped away at a large piece of flint to make a sharp edge which I accidentally tested on the palm of my hand, by gashing it open!


----------



## shirokazan (5 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like we could turn left in Long Crendon and head north to Chilton, then northwest to Brill, heading back to the original route via Ashendon? That would only add about 13 km (8 miles). Maybe if we get good weather and we are feeling energetic, eh?



If we're going to Brill, then after Long Crendon continue (per current plan) to Chearsley, then head off towards Brill. There's a fantastic descent to the bridge (under the railway) - great for 40+mph! I'm a wuss so others can probably get over 50 mph. After Brill I usually head towards Grendon Underwood (nice prison there - the governor came to our school and delivered the Friday afternoon outside speaker event for us 6th formers - this was back in the 80s). Then back onto the original route after passing through Quainton (another place with a windmill).


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have you got any idea of start time? If I was available (and I'm still doubtful) then I might want to ride up from S. London to make it up to an imperial ton. But this would take me about 4 hours I think. So that may not be practical/compatible with having any sleep.
> 
> Edit. Or could aim to intercept you somewhere S of Aylesbury.


I had been thinking 09:00 from the front of LB railway station but could make it 10:00 if that would help? I would prefer not to make it much later than that.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I had been thinking 09:00 from the front of LB railway station but could make it 10:00 if that would help? I would prefer not to make it much later than that.



i could be interested but would prefer a no later than 9 am start so i can get back to the family for rest of the day


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> i could be interested but would prefer a no later than 9 am start so i can get back to the family for rest of the day


Well, let's stick to 09:00 then!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well, let's stick to 09:00 then!



ok well its in the diary so long as nobody changes there plans this end 

any car parking other than station as will drive over and back ?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2017)

Questions about parking, the route or any other local issues will have to be answered by @shirokazan because I am new to the area. My sister only moved there a few weeks ago so I have only spent 3 days there so far and haven't cycled around there at all!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (6 Jul 2017)

It would have been nice to do a ride here and visit my brother who lives in Leighton Buzzard, unfortunately I'll be in South Wales with my fiance visiting her relatives that weekend!
Another time perhaps.........


----------



## shirokazan (6 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> any car parking other than station as will drive over and back ?



There's room for a car on my drive. And the road outside my house has yellow lines but they're not in force on a Saturday. I live about 1 minute by bike from the railway station.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2017)

shirokazan said:


> There's room for a car on my drive. And the road outside my house has yellow lines but they're not in force on a Saturday. I live about 1 minute by bike from the railway station.


great thanks


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2017)

Pennine-Paul said:


> It would have been nice to do a ride here and visit my brother who lives in Leighton Buzzard, unfortunately I'll be in South Wales with my fiance visiting her relatives that weekend!
> Another time perhaps.........


Pencil in Sun, 24th September this year! (It is my sister's 60th birthday party the day before so I will definitely be down again that weekend.)


----------



## CharlieB (6 Jul 2017)

Oh what a shame @ColinJ . That's my neck of the woods and I'd love to join you were it not for the fact I'm otherwise engaged on the 5th.
You'll love the proposed route, trust me, and enjoy.

PS There's another windmill in Cholesbury on route.
PPS 24th September pencilled in.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Well, let's stick to 09:00 then!



Sorry guys i am out already after asking she who must be obeyed last night re any plans and getting told no , just been told we are grandchild sitting that day so sorry 



shirokazan said:


> There's room for a car on my drive. And the road outside my house has yellow lines but they're not in force on a Saturday. I live about 1 minute by bike from the railway station.



car parking space not required now see above


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Sorry guys i am out already after asking she who must be obeyed last night re any plans and getting told no , just been told we are grandchild sitting that day so sorry


That's a shame! See if you can make the 24th September ride instead?


----------



## toffee (7 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> That's a shame! See if you can make the 24th September ride instead?


Is the 24th September ride the same route? I think I am now free on the 24th as it is now the 17th I have been booked as a student taxi. That may change of course


----------



## steverob (7 Jul 2017)

Interesting route. I live right in the middle of it all (Aylesbury) so am very familiar with the whole area and have probably tackled 90% of the hills you're doing, although I'd normally do a route like that anti-clockwise, so if you're after any advice on which climbs are harder/easier, I'll have to recall them from when I've gone downhill on them!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> That's a shame! See if you can make the 24th September ride instead?



Have left it in diary in case things change


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2017)

toffee said:


> Is the 24th September ride the same route? I think I am now free on the 24th as it is now the 17th I have been booked as a student taxi. That may change of course


We might ride north of the Chilterns next time but that remains to be decided. 



steverob said:


> Interesting route. I live right in the middle of it all (Aylesbury) so am very familiar with the whole area and have probably tackled 90% of the hills you're doing, although I'd normally do a route like that anti-clockwise, so if you're after any advice on which climbs are harder/easier, I'll have to recall them from when I've gone downhill on them!


Thanks for the offer. I'm not really worried about any of the hills because they should all be easier than the ones that I am used to here 'oop north'! I have a super-low 28/30 grovelling gear which can get me up virtually anything, providing that there isn't a savage gradient (20+%) PLUS a horrid headwind.


----------



## jayonabike (7 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> We might ride north of the Chilterns next time but that remains to be decided.
> .


I could plot a route as I do all my riding in Hertfordshire Bedfordshire Buckinghamshire & Oxfordshire. I have a lovely route that goes over the Chilterns into Oxfordshire and back.


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I have a super-low 28/30 grovelling gear which can get me up virtually anything, providing that there isn't a savage gradient (20+%) PLUS a horrid headwind.



That never happens though, does it 

Looks a nice route. The views across to the Chilterns are better than the views from them for that section, but the woods are rather nice in their own right.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2017)

jayonabike said:


> I could plot a route as I do all my riding in Hertfordshire Bedfordshire Buckinghamshire & Oxfordshire. I have a lovely route that goes over the Chilterns into Oxfordshire and back.


Any suggestions welcome ... @shirokazan has something in mind but it would be interesting to compare your suggestions!

I'm thinking roughly 105 kms (65 miles), starting and finishing at Leighton Buzzard station with a decent cafe stop at about 55-60 kms (34-37 miles).


Sea of vapours said:


> That never happens though, does it


How did you guess what I had in my mind when I posted that ...?  (HINT for those who don't follow our rides! )


----------



## shirokazan (7 Jul 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Looks a nice route. The views across to the Chilterns are better than the views from them for that section, but the woods are rather nice in their own right.



Ta, *Sea of vapours*. You echo my thoughts in my post of Tuesday...I usually take a route slightly further north and enjoy, on a fine day, looking south to the Chilterns. Still, this'll make a fine enough first route. I'll come up with some variations for future consideration...


----------



## shirokazan (7 Jul 2017)

jayonabike said:


> I could plot a route as I do all my riding in Hertfordshire Bedfordshire Buckinghamshire & Oxfordshire. I have a lovely route that goes over the Chilterns into Oxfordshire and back.


What's your starting point, jayonabike?


----------



## jayonabike (7 Jul 2017)

shirokazan said:


> What's your starting point, jayonabike?


Hemel


----------



## shirokazan (9 Jul 2017)

jayonabike said:


> Hemel


Ah, right, I guess that Ringshall would be the closest place for you to join the route/ride. I occasionally venture down to Jockey End and Great Gaddesden before heading back north.


----------



## shirokazan (9 Jul 2017)

jayonabike said:


> I could plot a route as I do all my riding in Hertfordshire Bedfordshire Buckinghamshire & Oxfordshire. I have a lovely route that goes over the Chilterns into Oxfordshire and back.


I'm curious to see this route too.


----------



## shirokazan (9 Jul 2017)

I rode most of the route yesterday: from the start as far as Chearsley. 

At Chinnor, I went past "The Wee Bookshop" which is a bookshop/cafe that has decent write-ups. I didn't stop but I noticed that it had a couple of bikes parked up outside which is a good sign! 

At Thame, per Dogtrousers comments, I varied my route by going down the Cornmarket (i.e. the High Street). It was closed to traffic due to a music festival, which wasn't a problem as I hopped off the bike and walked it, giving me time to spot cafe options. The James Figg is still very much alive and kicking. Further west along the Cornmarket is Treacles Tea Rooms, which conveniently had some bike parking opposite.

After Chearsley, I ventured up to Brill before heading east via Quainton and resuming this planned route into Oving. Such is my lack of miles in the legs at the moment, I was pretty tired by the time I got home - being blasted by the sun didn't help much. At least the planned route is shorter.


----------



## toffee (17 Jul 2017)

Due to unforseen circumstance here I may be able to make this ride. Is the route settled?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2017)

toffee said:


> Due to unforseen circumstance here I may be able to make this ride. Is the route settled?


I was sorry to hear about Mrs T's fall - I hope she is recovering well? 

It would be good if you could join us.

I think that the route is pretty much settled, but we need confirmation from our route plotter, @shirokazan ...! 

Once he has confirmed the route we will provide a GPX file for it.


----------



## toffee (17 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I was sorry to hear about Mrs T's fall - I hope she is recovering well?
> 
> It would be good if you could join us.
> 
> ...



Well it's going to be interesting to see the route in detail. Although I have never cycled most of the route I have driven it.

I'll be knackered if I average 15mph and it's not all downhill


----------



## velovoice (18 Jul 2017)

Interested, as this is in our 'back garden'. However, @Flying Dodo is doing a Dr Bike session on 5th August and we're planning to be in Wiltshire on 24th September. Have pencilled in both dates, though.

ETA: Sorry, looks like Wiltshire is Saturday 23rd September, so Sunday 24th may well be possible!


----------



## shirokazan (18 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I think that the route is pretty much settled, but we need confirmation from our route plotter, @shirokazan ...!
> 
> Once he has confirmed the route we will provide a GPX file for it.



Sorry, @ColinJ, I didn't realise confirmation from me was awaited! Yes, I've cycled it twice (of sorts) and it's fine for a first CC foray out this way.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jul 2017)

Just double-checking! 

Oops, phone ringing - unexpected invite for a towpath cyclocross ride. I'll be back later ...!


----------



## toffee (25 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Just double-checking!
> 
> Oops, phone ringing - unexpected invite for a towpath cyclocross ride. I'll be back later ...!



Are you back yet?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2017)

toffee said:


> Are you back yet?


Yes, complete with my attention span of a gnat, and book of distractions! 

(Sorry, I got sidetracked by a huge intact bridge and a tiny injured friend ...)

I've reduced the number of points in shirokazan's GPX file to a number that fit my GPS's memory constraints (must be less than 500 points) and I have attached that file below. Could you take a look at the file and see if it works for you?


----------



## toffee (26 Jul 2017)

Looks 


ColinJ said:


> Yes, complete with my attention span of a gnat, and book of distractions!
> 
> (Sorry, I got sidetracked by a huge intact bridge and a tiny injured friend ...)
> 
> I've reduced the number of points in shirokazan's GPX file to a number that fit my GPS's memory constraints (must be less than 500 points) and I have attached that file below. Could you take a look at the file and see if it works for you?



Works ok for me. Now I've got to decide weather I'll get round in the same day as the rest of you


----------



## shirokazan (26 Jul 2017)

toffee said:


> Works ok for me. Now I've got to decide weather I'll get round in the same day as the rest of you



I wouldn't worry about that @toffee, I'll be lagging at the back. By contrast, Colin will be off into the distance as these gradients will barely register with him: if it's bone dry and the sun's out, that might confuse him though!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2017)

I wouldn't worry about excessive speed - we took about 10.5 hours to do Saturday's 105 mile Humber Bridge, including stops! There was only about 1/4 of the climbing that we will be doing on this ride so I doubt that we will average much more than 10-12 mph overall. Maybe 15-16 mph on the flat if we don't get unhelpful winds?

_Most_ people understand that _most_ forum rides are sociable, chatty affairs. I have only had a handful of riders complain about us going too slowly and I found it a bit annoying, given that I ALWAYS mention in advance the kind of speed that we are likely to do.

We usually ride together on the flat roads, but climb and descend at our own speed. I don't see why a good climber (not me!) should be held back when they can attack a nice climb, and I like to descend quickly and don't want to wait for terrified over-brakers! (I can never quite understand why someone who is happy riding at 20 mph on the flat is scared of doing more than 10 mph downhill! ) BUT ... if you go ahead on a climb or descent then you need to know where you are going! If you don't know the route or have it on a GPS (or map), wait at any junctions ahead in case we are going to turn off. I had someone guess once and he went the wrong way. He guessed again at a second junction and got that wrong too and it took several phonecalls and a lot of hanging about to get him back! I'm not sure if @Calum still visits the forum ...


----------



## Aravis (26 Jul 2017)

As I'd originally expressed interest, I ought to say I can't realistically do this one but hope for better luck in September.

Basically my car needs to be in Birmingham that evening even if I'm not. There are ways I could possibly organise things, but if anything went slightly wrong it would probably mean a lifetime ban from cycling, and I risk that often enough anyway.

Heading north of the Chilterns in September sounds like a very good idea. The ride on the 6th looks a bit hilly for me, though I'd've given it a go. Feel free to use this information in any way you wish!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2017)

Aravis said:


> As I'd originally expressed interest, I ought to say I can't realistically do this one but hope for better luck in September.
> 
> Basically my car needs to be in Birmingham that evening even if I'm not. There are ways I could possibly organise things, but if anything went slightly wrong it would probably mean a lifetime ban from cycling, and I risk that often enough anyway.
> 
> Heading north of the Chilterns in September sounds like a very good idea. The ride on the 6th looks a bit hilly for me, though I'd've given it a go. Feel free to use this information in any way you wish!


I will definitely be down that weekend in September because my sister is having a 60th birthday party on the Saturday. I will bring my bike with me so I can get a ride in on the Sunday.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2017)

I just bought my rail tickets for next week and am looking forward to this forum ride!

I am calling in to visit my other sister in Coventry on the way down and may opt to do another 100+ km ride from there to Leighton Buzzard a couple of days before this ride. There aren't any major climbs on the way down so I should be fine with a day's rest in between. (If the weather is dodgy though, I'll hop on the train in Coventry and bring my bike down on that.)

I'll post again before next Saturday.

Is anybody else interested in coming along? You'd be welcome to join us.


----------



## jayonabike (31 Jul 2017)

I can't make this as something's come up for Saturday. Have a good ride.


----------



## steverob (31 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Is anybody else interested in coming along? You'd be welcome to join us.


Any idea of where you're thinking of stopping for your coffee & cake? Unfortunately I can't do the full route as I've got plans first thing on Saturday, but might be able to intercept you en route later and perhaps do the second half with you. Guessing that would be easiest by meeting you at said rest stop, or otherwise placing myself somewhere on the route and working backwards until I find you!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2017)

jayonabike said:


> I can't make this as something's come up for Saturday. Have a good ride.


Thanks. Maybe the September ride then? 

I've just uploaded the route to my GPS and phone. I won't be taking my laptop with me so I won't be able to modify the GPX files in case of unexpected diversions due to roadworks, whatever, but I'm sure that @shirokazan would be able to reroute us on the day if it were necessary. (I have all the OS maps on my phone so I could consult that, but I don't have a bar mount for it so it would involve a lot of stop-starting. I also wouldn't like to use the phone if it were raining because it isn't waterproof.)

I'll just trawl back through the thread to check on who is coming ...

There are one or two who hinted that they might make a last minute decision to join us and others who wanted to, but now can't, which (I think!) leaves:

Me (ColinJ) and possibly my sister's cyclist neighbour
shirokazan
Dogtrousers (meeting us at Ringshall at about 10:00 - junction of Beacon Rd and the B4506)
toffee
steverob (somewhere around the cafe stop?)



steverob said:


> Any idea of where you're thinking of stopping for your coffee & cake? Unfortunately I can't do the full route as I've got plans first thing on Saturday, but might be able to intercept you en route later and perhaps do the second half with you. Guessing that would be easiest by meeting you at said rest stop, or otherwise placing myself somewhere on the route and working backwards until I find you!


It looks like Chinnor for the cafe stop. Shirokazan mentioned the 'Wee Bookshop' cafe so we'll probably go there. It is obviously difficult to give an accurate ETA but I would be surprised if we got there in less than 3 hours (12:00) and expect it to be more like 3.5 hours (12:30). I expect that we will stop for a minimum of 30 minutes, maybe 45? So, if you aim to get to the cafe at 12:30 we should either be there or not too far away. If you can't find us then text me and I'll reply to let you know where we are. (@steverob and @toffee - I will PM you with the number of the phone that I will be using on the ride, in case you need to contact me on Saturday morning.)


----------



## steverob (31 Jul 2017)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like Chinnor for the cafe stop. Shirokazan mentioned the 'Wee Bookshop' cafe so we'll probably go there. It is obviously difficult to give an accurate ETA but I would be surprised if we got there in less than 3 hours (12:00) and expect it to be more like 3.5 hours (12:30). I expect that we will stop for a minimum of 30 minutes, maybe 45? So, if you aim to get to the cafe at 12:30 we should either be there or not too far away. If you can't find us then text me and I'll reply to let you know where we are.



Sounds good. I'll aim to get to Thame somewhere around 12:15 and will follow the route backwards from there to Chinnor, just in case you're running ahead of schedule. If not, then I'll end up meeting you at the cafe at about 12:45.


----------



## toffee (31 Jul 2017)

Sorry but I am not going to make it. 

Unfortunately life has has got in the way of enjoyment.

Have a good ride.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2017)

toffee said:


> Sorry but I am not going to make it.
> 
> Unfortunately life has has got in the way of enjoyment.
> 
> Have a good ride.


Oh dear, that sounds unfortunate - good luck with whatever it is!

See you another time.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2017)

I have just had a look at the Wee Bookshop online. I hadn't appreciated the pun in the business name - I had assumed it was just 'wee' as in 'small'. I had a Scottish mum so I was very used to that usage. In fact all profits from the business go to help the fight against bladder cancer, so the name is a pun.

It looks like a nice place to stop. It will be the first time that I browse some books on a forum ride cafe stop!


----------



## toffee (1 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm assuming I can just rock up at Leighton Buzzard station and get a train back to Euston afterwards. National Rail Enquiries tells me it's London Midland and the cycle policy is _"Reservations not available. Two cycles per train."
> _
> Anyone know any different/have any advice?



That is correct.


----------



## shirokazan (1 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Anyone know any different/have any advice?



I wouldn't worry. The train will be at least four coaches (possibly eight or twelve). Each coach has two vestibules and you can easily fit one or two bikes in each one. I've always just propped my bike up against the door (non-opening side of the train) and sat nearby in case it falls over or needs moving at all . If the train stops at Tring, the doors open on the other side to the other intermediate stations. 

As it is, you're most likely to be the only person with a bike on the whole train. And you're going against the flow somewhat: on Saturday, daytrippers into London mean the trains tend to be busier going into London in the morning and vice versa in the late afternoon / evening.


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

BBC weather forecast for tomorrow is dry, cloudy, 17C in the morning becoming showery, thundery, 18C in the afternoon. Thankfully, @ColinJ is taller than me so hopefully he'll be the path of least resistance for any lightning.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2017)

I noticed the risk of thunderstorms! I suspect that any lightning bolts managing to travel many miles from a cloud to my head would probably manage another few inches to the rest of you! 

At least if we get soaked, it should be towards the end of the ride. On the recent Humber Bridge ride, Littgull and I got soaked on the way to the station and then again at the start of the ride itself. It took us hours to dry out!


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

ColinJ said:


> At least if we get soaked, it should be towards the end of the ride.


Plus the wind should be pushing us back to LB. Always a bonus for the last half of a ride.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2017)

@shirokazan - I was just looking at the start of the route (the one section that I hadn't checked before) and it looks like you are taking us down Mentmore Rd to cross the A4146. On my maps and on Street View there is no way through there. Has a cockroach <-- ha ha, auto-correct!!! Has a cycle path been built alto make that possible?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2017)

Alto = to! My phone is sneakily doing auto-correct. I think I will have to find a replacement keyboard app for it. It does auto-correct when I don't want it to and it isn't very good at predictive text either compared to my old Galaxy S4.


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

@ColinJ. I've been thinking about the best route out of town. To avoid the worst of the traffic (which I know you prefer), there are a few alternatives...

That way is possible: at the end of Mentmore Road there's a permissive path under the bypass (A4146) but it has a section which will be a bit muddy after the recent rain (and more is forecast before we ride tomorrow). See OSM: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/51.90063/-0.67401

However, instead I'm thinking that a better way might be through the town centre, then use the cycle path around the recreation ground that leads out onto Grovebury Road, follow Grovebury Road to the A505, cycle along that for about 500 metres, turn off onto B488 and then go through Ledburn to avoid a section of the B488.


----------



## steverob (4 Aug 2017)

I know I'm not doing that bit of the route with you, but the road through Ledburn, connecting with Grovebury Road is the one I'd normally choose to use when going between Aylesbury and Leighton Buzzard, so I can recommend it. Plus also it means that you'll pass under the Great Train Robbery bridge as well for a bit of history.


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

steverob said:


> Plus also it means that you'll pass under the Great Train Robbery bridge as well for a bit of history.


@steverob You've spoilt my surprise! Yup, Bridego Bridge is on my amended route plan.


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

So, if I've understood the responses so far, tomorrow will be:

@ColinJ (+ possibly sister's neighbour)
@shirokazan
@Dogtrousers (from Ringshall c.10am)
@steverob (at Chinnor, cafe stop, c. 12:30pm)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2017)

What about toffee?

The new start sounds good to me. I remember the Great Train Robbery taking place when I was young and that it was in Leighton Buzzard but I didn't know the exact location.

I don't have my laptop with me so I can't edit my GPX file or reprogram my GPS but I would be following until we got out of town anyway.

The only reason I will have the GPS with me is because I like to be independent and in case I needed to take over the navigation.

.......

Well, that is a LOT better! I've installed Google's Gboard on my phone and it is predicting sensibly, though it only seems to offer 3 predictions.

Now I will try dictating to it ... I am looking forward to the forum ride tomorrow and will see you at Leighton Buzzard station at 9 a.m.

Yay - perfect!


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

@toffee said he couldn't make it, as I recall.

@ColinJ, for the first bit (LB rail station to Bridego Bridge), I assume you'll be happy to stick with me in the absence of a revised GPS track? After that, we're back on plan so you can jet off to Slapton and then to Ivinghoe Beacon, the Ventoux of south Bedfordshire (!)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2017)

Ah, I skipped back through the previous page and spotted toffee mentioning trains to Euston but didn't notice that he was actually quoting Dogtrousers! 

I do find it hard remembering who said what in which thread, a combination of a bad memory and spreading myself thin over multiple threads!

I don't intend going off plan after we get back on plan! I'll be happy with the route as it is without any extra bits, especially since the weather is probably going to turn iffy on us later on.


----------



## toffee (4 Aug 2017)

@ColinJ 
@shirokazan 
@Dogtrousers
@steverob 

Things changed again during the week, don't you just love families, but I thought I would leave it till now before saying anything.

I now can come and despite the weather forecast of lightning and rain I will be at the station at 9am. I am intending to get the train down from Bletchley to save a few miles on my legs.

See you tomorrow


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I don't intend going off plan after we get back on plan! I'll be happy with the route as it is without any extra bits, especially since the weather is probably going to turn iffy on us later on.


@ColinJ be assured that these changes are very minor and only add a little to the distance (800m max). And they're on almost flat terrain.


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

@toffee Welcome back aboard! Assume you'll arrive at LBZ at either 0853 or 0858.


----------



## toffee (4 Aug 2017)

shirokazan said:


> @toffee Welcome back aboard! Assume you'll arrive at LBZ at either 0853 or 0858.


Hopefully


----------



## jayonabike (4 Aug 2017)

steverob said:


> I know I'm not doing that bit of the route with you, but the road through Ledburn, connecting with Grovebury Road is the one I'd normally choose to use when going between Aylesbury and Leighton Buzzard, so I can recommend it. Plus also it means that you'll pass under the Great Train Robbery bridge as well for a bit of history.


Another recommendation for that part of the route, I often cycle that way the roads are fine. In fact I'll be out that way Sunday.


----------



## steverob (4 Aug 2017)

shirokazan said:


> After that, we're back on plan so you can jet off to Slapton and then to Ivinghoe Beacon, the Ventoux of south Bedfordshire (!)



Ah, now I always describe Ivinghoe Beacon as the Chiltern's equivalent to Box Hill - in that's it's a long gradual ascent, which is rare in these parts; most climbs are short and steep!

EDIT: also the pedant in me wants to point out that the Beacon is in Buckinghamshire, though admittedly it is very close to both the Bedfordshire and Hertfordshire borders. Got to stick up for my home county - we don't exactly have much to shout about after all!


----------



## shirokazan (4 Aug 2017)

@steverob Ah, you're right. I'd completely overlooked that it might be in another county - probably because Whipsnade (and its lion) are in Bedfordshire. So, yes, I shall now describe it as the Ventoux of mid-Buckinghamshire! 

Also, tomorrow, I'll point out to Colin about the border changes - especially now that I've seen at which points we move across counties. The ride encompasses 4 counties as you probably know already: Bedfordshire, Buckinghamshire, Hertfordshire and Oxfordshire.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2017)

The weather looks good! See you soon.


----------



## toffee (5 Aug 2017)

ColinJ said:


> The weather looks good! See you soon.




That's a new definition of good







I suppose it's better than the lightning forecast last night.


----------



## shirokazan (5 Aug 2017)

So, 1pm: good time to be in the cafe.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2017)

I was just looking up at the sky from my sister's garden! 

Yes, dive into the cafe before the downpour starts! Still showing thundery showers on the Met Office.


----------



## MOB (5 Aug 2017)

Shame I've missed this as I live in Chinnor but had to visit family in Nottinghamshire.

Still, my fitness is very poor as, since I cycled from Newcastle to Edinburgh on the Coasts to Castles route in April, I've done minimal cycling do to long hours at work and family. Hope the ride goes well.


----------



## toffee (5 Aug 2017)

Thanks for organising the ride Colin.

Good day not much rain despite the forecast.

Bit knackered will sleep well tonight

Will be up for another one in September hopefully


----------



## shirokazan (5 Aug 2017)

Yep, a great day. Only one real bit of rain and no lightning - apologies @steverob, I know you had to dodge some but strictly speaking that was on your way to the ride and not part of the actual ride route. 

Like @toffee, I'm a bit exhausted - haven't yet acquired the necessary miles in the legs so far this year - and after Whitchurch, my legs started to turn to jelly. @ColinJ on the other hand was only just getting going by that final leg! As for @Dogtrousers, hope you made it home alright - at least you got back to the rail station: we were getting worried about your sudden disappearance.

And thanks, Colin, for the coffee and cake in Chinnor.

Thank you, all. Hopefully, see you next month.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2017)

Thanks everyone - that was a very enjoyable ride.

We were very lucky to dodge the storm - my sister said that there was a stupendous storm in Leighton Buzzard!

I _WAS_ feeling better and better as the ride went on. I take ages to warm up on rides these days.

@MOB - it was a shame that you couldn't make it. Keep your eyes open for another ride at the end of September.

Special thanks to @shirokazan for planning the route, which was exactly the kind of thing that I was looking for. I reckon about 85% of it was on quiet/quietish roads or cycle paths, and it would have been difficult to improve on that without riding a lot further.

My total for the day was 111 km, or 69 miles for the imperialists.


----------



## steverob (5 Aug 2017)

I will point out that my gloves and my socks are still wet!

Other than that, a very enjoyable second half of the ride - a great route and good company!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2017)

I forgot to mention that I really liked the Wee Bookshop in Chinnor. The staff were friendly, the coffee and cake were nice and prices weren't too bad.

PS They had a copy of Chris Hoy's biography for £1.50, if anyone in the area is interested.


----------



## srw (5 Aug 2017)

steverob said:


> we don't exactly have much to shout about after all!


Other than quiet roads and more than enough hills for anyone within a £4.10 train ride of anywhere in London. And quirky museums (open-air/Roald Dahl), stately homes (Waddesdon/Clivedon/Wing) and pretty towns (Wendover/Amersham/Risborough). And several breweries and bottleshops.


----------



## Aravis (7 Aug 2017)

Glad it all seems to have gone well.

I have provisional approval for September 24th from the relevant authority, so anyone afraid they may be holding everyone could have someone else to blame.

In all seriousness, what was the moving average speed for Saturday's ride?


----------



## steverob (7 Aug 2017)

For the whole ride, it was probably a little under 13mph. I only did the second half, which was less hilly than the first, and my Garmin said I did an average of 13.7mph.


----------



## Aravis (7 Aug 2017)

Thanks Steve. It doesn't sound as though my influence will/would be too disastrous


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Aug 2017)

Sounds like a good one will try for the September Re-run dependant trains from the Wilds of Essex....looked thought the thread but was unsure of the start time ?


----------



## shirokazan (7 Aug 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Thanks to our producer @ColinJ and director @shirokazan
> 
> Thanks also everyone for putting up with my slowness and navigational brain farts necessitating regroups.



Thanks for the compliment, @Dogtrousers! I didn't think you were slow - you already had 40 miles on the clock when you met the rest of us so it's not surprising that you were conserving energy on the climbs.


----------



## cappers (11 Aug 2017)

Hi all, I live in Aylesbury and am keen to get out cycling with others as it's more fun than riding solo. Thought about joining aylesbury cycling club but just haven't got the time to commit every week.

If you do all go out again on the 24th Sept please give me a shout and I'll meet you en route. Thanks.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2017)

cappers said:


> Hi all, I live in Aylesbury and am keen to get out cycling with others as it's more fun than riding solo. Thought about joining aylesbury cycling club but just haven't got the time to commit every week.
> 
> If you do all go out again on the 24th Sept please give me a shout and I'll meet you en route. Thanks.


Will do.

It's quite possible that some of the other local riders who came along on this ride might like to join you for the occasional non-forum ride too ... _Anyone?_ 

I cycle fairly often with local CycleChatters who I met on my forum rides in West Yorkshire and Lancashire.


----------

